# 722 problem power on/off



## wallyworldnc (Jan 26, 2008)

I have been having a problem with my new 722 receiver. The power will drop off and the screen goes blank. Tried to reset using power on button (hold 10 seconds) sometimes it will come back and sometimes not. No light on receiver at all. Called Dish and they had me fooling around with the power button, sometimes the receiver went back on but dropped off in half hour. Has happened for past day, going on and off. Finally got Dish (after talking to a supervisor) to send me a replacement. Wondering if anyone had this same problem and if it might be due to overheating.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

When it dropped power how long did you wait before trying to turn it back on? It could have been rebooting itself which can take several minutes. If the unit gets hot it will certainly have problems. Is it enclosed or on an open shelf? You can check the HDD temps in the Diag screen, counters (page down several times).


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Definitely sounds like a lock-up or a reboot, not the system simply going into standby. In standby, normal action of hitting the power button, you'd have a Dish Network screen saver on the screen, not a blank screen.

When this happens do you hear the fan get louder briefly? If so it would be a reboot, in which case the receiver should come back online with the acquiring signal screen a few minutes later.

As for causes it could be heat, faulty component, you name it.


----------



## wallyworldnc (Jan 26, 2008)

The unit is in a cabinet but with a rear opening. Checked the temperature with door closed and it was 90 degrees. Left the door open all night and it keeps doing the same thing. Green light comes on and then goes out. Sometimes I can hear the disk spinning but it stops in 30 seconds. Ocassionally it will bring up a screen but only for a short time.



ChuckA said:


> When it dropped power how long did you wait before trying to turn it back on? It could have been rebooting itself which can take several minutes. If the unit gets hot it will certainly have problems. Is it enclosed or on an open shelf? You can check the HDD temps in the Diag screen, counters (page down several times).


----------



## wallyworldnc (Jan 26, 2008)

I will be getting a replacement soon but would like to know if there is a heat problem. I checked the temperature with the door closed and it was 90 degrees. This does not seem to be high enough to cause a problem. I am looking into adding a fan to the cabinet.



Rob Glasser said:


> Definitely sounds like a lock-up or a reboot, not the system simply going into standby. In standby, normal action of hitting the power button, you'd have a Dish Network screen saver on the screen, not a blank screen.
> 
> When this happens do you hear the fan get louder briefly? If so it would be a reboot, in which case the receiver should come back online with the acquiring signal screen a few minutes later.
> 
> As for causes it could be heat, faulty component, you name it.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Was that the temp reported by the 622 or just inside the cabinet? The internal temp in the 622 could be much higher. Look at the Diag counters.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

To check the temp you can hit menu, 6, 3, then look at the counters. Use page down on the remote to scroll down and look at the internal temps. Anything in the 110's - 120's you should be fine. I have 2 722's and an AVR in an enclosed cabinet that pulls cool air near the bottom and sucks hot air out at the top. With everything in the cabinet on for an evening it's not unusual for the cabinet itself to hit 90 degrees but I do have cooler air blowing across my 722s all the time.

As for your reboots, if you have left the cabinet open and it's still happening it's probably not a heat issue. Based on your description (green light, 30 seconds disk spinning) your getting reboots. That noise your hearing though it's the disk it's the fan kicking into fast mode, which it does at the beginning of a reboot, I'm guessing as part of it's POST process. If it was a heat issue you'd probably hear that fan running faster most often. You probably just have a bad receiver, hopefully the replacement will solve your issues.


----------



## jackowens (Jan 25, 2008)

Can a ViP722 be turned off just as one does with a computer when not in use? Having the HDD spinning constantly day and night seems a waste in terms of wear and energy consumption.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Welcome to DBSTalk jackowens. As to the answer to your question, no you can not. The DVR is always in use and always needs to be up to make sure it's recording the shows you have timers for, downloading updates, guide changes, downloading on demand content, etc... The only way to completely turn it off is to unplug it but doing that means that none of your timers will fire, and your guide could become out of date if it's off long enough.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

And if its off long enough Dish will drop your programming authorization! I hate that but it happens in as short a time as a couple of weeks. Not likely you will hit that if you use your receiver on a regualy basis but it can happen when there is no electric and/or no sat signal.


----------



## Judas (Feb 7, 2008)

wallyworldnc said:


> I have been having a problem with my new 722 receiver. The power will drop off and the screen goes blank. Tried to reset using power on button (hold 10 seconds) sometimes it will come back and sometimes not. No light on receiver at all. Called Dish and they had me fooling around with the power button, sometimes the receiver went back on but dropped off in half hour. Has happened for past day, going on and off. Finally got Dish (after talking to a supervisor) to send me a replacement. Wondering if anyone had this same problem and if it might be due to overheating.


I have the exact same problem, installation 2 days ago. I called the sub-contractor tech support and they told me the 722 is problematic in that regard, tech is coming to replace it. I don't think it is overheating, my receiver is well ventilated...and on an open shelf.


----------

